# Modulacion de Voz...



## taro_sakaji30 (Jun 16, 2007)

Buenas a todos, tengo una pequeña duda y es si alguien sabe como hacer un modulador de voz. Es decir, un circuito que permita que la voz suene distinto a como es originalmente, pudiendo colocarla muy baja (en cuanto a tono, no volumen   ) o alta (que suene bastante agudo) todo esto controlado por alguna resistencia variable o algo así. Si alguien sabe como se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 16, 2007)

debes buscar decodificadores de canal plus c+, hay uno muy sencillo con un ne567, pero de baja calidad.

si es para pc mira en la mula uno que se  llama vocoder, muy pequeñito y no precisa instalacion

Finalmente en este foro busca sobre tema ya se hablo y puse link me parece , en la busqueda pon canal plus


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2007)

lo que necesita es hacer un distorsionador de voz......
el circuito es demasiado sencillo lo dificil es conseguir el integrado pero puede revisar en
www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/distovoz/index.htm
alli lo encuentra.......saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

Con pequeños desplazamientos se consigue la voz de pato y cosas estridentes similares, el integrado es facil de conseguir pero el resultado es muy mediocre, te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## anfis (Jul 17, 2007)

Tenes que conseguirte un pedal pitch o un circuito pitch.
fijate en www.tonepad.com


----------

